# Penn 114h need side plate and put back together



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

This was my father in laws and it needs a new side plate and put back together. Can somebody do this and have the replacement side? Thanks


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe or Keith (Ocean Master) can both do it for you. Keith has like every Penn part known to mankind... haha.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Pompano Joe or Keith (Ocean Master) can both do it for you. Keith has like every Penn part known to mankind... haha.


Both of them do great work! Best in the area and we'll priced


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have not dealt with joe yet, but Keith ( oceanmaster) is as nice as can be. When he works on your reel he explains all he did and will show you pics of what the insides looked like.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

+1 For Ocean master. He has done several for me. Quality work and a nice guy.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Should be back in town late tomorrow night. Be glad to help. I'm sure Keith will as well. I'm in the Tiger Point area. Keith is in GB Proper. You can reach me at 850-516-2409 or PM Keith. He'll probably chime in tomorrow. We'll both treat you right!

joe


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I don't have that side plate anymore. All I have is new ones that are bright red and do not have the accessible drag like yours. All I have are the 113H side plates in that color.

Joe will probably have one or it's off to ebay.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I will get with you joe


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Hey Chaps I do have one. It doesn't have the accessible drag but its the right color and will work fine. No charge for the part.

Keith


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> Hey Chaps I do have one. It doesn't have the accessible drag but its the right color and will work fine. No charge for the part.
> 
> Keith


Another example of how these guys go the extra mile to help someone out in a pinch. Thanks Keith & Joe. Gotta love it!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

eBay has parts for all those penn senator reels


----------

